# كورس بريمافيرا 106



## أيمن عليش (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخوة الاعزاء هل لدى أحد منكم كورس بريمافيرا 106
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amraaawy (25 فبراير 2010)

سيب يبسبصث بييبا سيبشسب


----------



## طارق أحمد مالى (6 مارس 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور يا اخى:15:


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (7 مارس 2010)

للأسف عندى الكتاب hard copy وكنت منذ فتره قد قرأت مشاركه لزميلى الزعيم 2000 المختفى عن الملتقى منذ فتره أنه يجهز نسخه soft لهذا الكتاب أرجو أن يكون قد أتمها وسأحاول الإتصال به وإذا كنت تريد مصدر مفيد لتعلم البريمافيرا فإنتاج زميلنا أحمد العسال الجديد أكثر من رائع


----------



## magnum1272003 (7 مارس 2010)

Here You Are
http://www.4shared.com/file/235993525/5a996863/235_COURSE-106-P3E.html

I wish someone can find the visual Tutorial
This is its Link By E-Mule
ed2k://|file|Primavera%20P6%20102%20Training%20Course.iso|731793408|88252EAB50492D5DA736594C20237878|/


----------



## الكراديسى (8 مارس 2010)

thanks for your help magnum


----------



## الأسد الجريح (12 مارس 2010)

حد يعرف يجبلنا كورس 102


----------



## magnum1272003 (12 مارس 2010)

الأسد الجريح قال:


> حد يعرف يجبلنا كورس 102



انتظره مني بس فيديو إن شاء الله


----------



## طلال حوكان (28 أبريل 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## عدنان اسماعيل (31 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## razan119 (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير:75:


----------



## sacalance (31 يوليو 2010)

_هو ايه الفرق بين 106 و 102_


----------



## foratfaris (1 أغسطس 2010)

102 مستوى اول (مبتدىء)
106 مستوى متقدم


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## saidelsayedab (1 سبتمبر 2010)

many thanks


----------



## gamil_13 (21 فبراير 2011)

Thanks


----------



## mohammedsharaby (21 فبراير 2011)

*thank uuuuu*


----------



## Jamal (22 فبراير 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

